# Photographer Olympics anyone?



## Drizzt321 (Feb 13, 2014)

So Alex Garcia from Chicago Tribune has some suggestions for a Photographer's Olympics. Given his background, seems more like Photojournalists Olympics, but I think it's a great start. Any other suggested events?

http://newsblogs.chicagotribune.com/assignment-chicago/2014/02/a-photographer-olympics.html


----------



## Halfrack (Feb 13, 2014)

Count me in - there needs to be:

- a film based event, like shoot 6 objects/people, with 8 frames of film in the camera
- a process and post with someone elses computer
- a bridezilla wanting a photo somewhere but security guard says no
- sherpa packing - stack and transport lighting kit on a dolly, with odd shapes and weights

um... what else


----------

